# Deutsche Doku überarbeitet



## pvbrowser (29 Januar 2008)

Wir haben jetzt die Doku für unser HMI/SCADA überarbeitet.
http://pvbrowser.de/pvbrowser/doc/manual/de_index.html

Hier wird ja öfter über libnodave diskutiert.
Für das PPI Protokoll setzen wir ebenfalls libnodave ein.
Dabei braucht man in pvbrowser nicht mehr selbst programmieren,
sondern kann einen fertigen client nehmen.


----------

